# التدريب فى مصر للطيران



## elkashif2010 (17 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
_*انا عايز اعرف معلومات عن التدريب فى الخدمات الارضية ورش السيارات فى مصر للطيران وهل هذا التدريب له علاقة باجزاء الطائرات ام لا ؟*_
_*مع العلم انى طالب فى الفرقة الثانية ميكانيكا قوى هندسة المطرية*_
_*وهل هذا التدريب هيكون مفيد لى ام لا ؟*_
_*مستنى الردود ولكم جزيل الشكر*_


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2009)

اسال فى المطار افضل ليك او فى الشركه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2009)

سيارات سحب الطائرت لابد ان تدرس ولكن بكم قليل جدا عن الطائرات


----------

